# Hello From Lancashire



## howarthshome (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi,

Just joined the TT Forum after 12 months of owning and modding my Mk1 Roadster.
Wish I'd found this sooner as some mods caused much hassle and lost sleep.
Looks like a lot of free advice on here.
Perhaps I will be able to help someone else too with some of my own experiences.

If there's anyone local to Thornton/Cleveleys that's where I'm at.

cheers

Ian.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## N13K (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome. Used to live in Cleveleys, but found the nightlife to much for me . All those whist drives became too tiring :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome here is another site you need to find www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

